# 87 Schwinn Enduro



## Kickstand3 (Dec 23, 2017)

Don’t know much about these bikes . I just know it’s all there in working order . I first saw this at a good friends house that also collects bicycles about 8 years ago I thought it was kool then . Anyways I was picking up some fenders he was rolling out for me and at the end of the day I bought it . It had some gum wall tires we changed out lubed it , has 22 inch wheels 5 speed. I bought it for my cousin for Christmas 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 23, 2017)

Cool. Any idea where it was actually made?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 24, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Cool. Any idea where it was actually made?



CHICAGO


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2017)

Kickstand3 said:


> CHICAGO




No Schwinns or Schwinn parts were produced in Chicago after they closed up the factory for good in 1983.


----------

